# We are on lockdown at home...



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

DH had an incident today with someone from craigslist who came to our house to buy something and he ended up having to use self defense to protect himself. He actually ended up zapping the guy with a stun gun and the guy then fell down the stairs. He got up again and grabbed a brick from the garden and threatened to smash the car windows but decided against that when my husband came towards him with the stun gun again. He dropped the brick and left after making several verbal threats against our home. Called the cops of course. DH gave them the story of what happened and the guys phone number. There were several neighbors who came out to help but they didn't end up needing to.

All this over a printer we were selling for a neighbor for $30 :shocked:. The guy thought he could intimidate my DH and when that didn't work and he told the guy to leave, he took a swing at DH which is when he zapped him.:shocked:

Anway my DH is friends with the cops here, and I guess they gave the guy a warning that if he came back, he would be arrested. I guess also he's been in trouble with the law for domestic abuse. I guess that figures since he thought he could bully my DH.

So, DH told me not to worry about him coming back, but I can't help but to worry. So I told him we are on lockdown incase the nut case comes back.


----------



## hsmom2four (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh my, I would probably be freaking out. I think you are right to be on high alert for a little while.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

He was lucky it was your hubby and not mine. Mine is usually armed with something much deadlier than a tazer.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

if he comes back and tries anything bad, he will be met with something other then a bit of electricity, thats for sure


----------



## Zilli (Apr 1, 2012)

I have only one time ever had someone from a CL deal come to my house. I have only sold ducks and chickens but every time, except for the most recent time, I have met them at a public place (the Goodwill parking lot).

The most recent time (last week), it was a young woman who was very local (like five or six miles down the highway) and who told me exactly where she lived. Plus, one of my older sons was here with his 6'5" friend doing some work for me. So, I felt that was pretty safe.

A couple of years ago, I bought an XBox 360 from a guy for my son and even he had us meet him at a restaurant.

I kind of thought that was standard operating procedure. :shrug:


----------



## Bruenor (Oct 2, 2008)

Glad to hear that things didn't turn out worse. Keep lights on at the place, and see if your husband's cop friends can schedule a drive by or three during the night.

And, most importantly, don't give someone online your address. I've never sold anything on Craigslist, but the things that I've bought I've had the person meet me in a public area. Even then I was armed. It's just not worth the risk to let strangers into your home.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

I met a guy at a police station when i bought a truck he wanted cash.But so far i'v had great luck :hobbyhors


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

When someone comes for a rabbit if I don't know them I schedule the visit for when my oldest is home. I have her bring one of the dogs out on a leash to "go potty" and it has never failed to freak people out. I have English Mastiffs and most people have never seen dogs that big. They always ask how big 'he' is and I tell them "that is the female and she is 175lbs. Our male is over 200 and is very territorial and my daughter can't hold him so he is in the house until you leave." we actually have 2 females about the same weight but people always leave quickly. The other female doesn't like being locked in the house and you can hear her bark/wine/howl from the rabbit barn and it really unnerves people thinking that a 200+lb dog wants out that bad.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Gah! Glad you're all ok, Nickie! This is why I don't sell eggs from my place, or use Craigslist or Freecycle. I don't want anyone coming up our driveway, or coming back when we're not home to rob us. Or coming back when we're sleeping....I better stop or I'll be wide awake all night long.

Keep a handgun with you - if he's going to come back, he'll wait a few weeks to make everyone let their guard down.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I hate the fact that he uses our address, I really do. But it's how he brings in a bit of money by fixing people's computers and selling fixed up computers. Some of that can't be done in a parking lot and we need that little bit of money. Wish we didn't. I don't like strangers at my place, either.


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

I hope everything is okay, that is scary!! Are the police going to do anything to the guy at all? I hope you all stay safe, I buy chicks on CL sometimes but I am always nervous when I do, it's a shame that people like that guy mess it up for people.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

What a piece of work. Probably nothing more will come from it, but still have to take precautions. Might want to put your dog in the car for a couple nights, if he threatened vandalism on the car right in front of you, it would be a likely target for a sneak attack.


----------



## GammyAnnie (Jun 2, 2011)

NickleL,

I have been selling things on Craig's List for a couple of years now, from antiques to chickens, eggs, calves, etc. and I have NEVER let anyone come to my home/farm, ever! I use an email address that is only unique to CL, and I google each email address from folks responding to my adds, if I feel they are shady in the least bit I request their phone number and address before accepting their offer, then google that, which more than normally gives you their name.

I typically have folks meet me at our local grocery story parking lot, the owner is an old friend and he doesn't mind, actually he kind of watches out for me. If I am going to deliver something to a buyer's home, like an old stove I sold last month, I take my hired man with me, or my big dog, or both.

Best bet would be for you to stop letting people come to your house to pick up things.

Annie


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

terri9630 said:


> When someone comes for a rabbit if I don't know them I schedule the visit for when my oldest is home. I have her bring one of the dogs out on a leash to "go potty" and it has never failed to freak people out. I have English Mastiffs and most people have never seen dogs that big. They always ask how big 'he' is and I tell them "that is the female and she is 175lbs. Our male is over 200 and is very territorial and my daughter can't hold him so he is in the house until you leave." we actually have 2 females about the same weight but people always leave quickly. The other female doesn't like being locked in the house and you can hear her bark/wine/howl from the rabbit barn and it really unnerves people thinking that a 200+lb dog wants out that bad.


What's the point in having the dogs if you keep them locked up when their services are needed most? That dog can weigh as much as it wants, if you need it to protect you with more than looks and sound it's not going to do you a bit of good in the house.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

MO_cows said:


> What a piece of work. Probably nothing more will come from it, but still have to take precautions. Might want to put your dog in the car for a couple nights, if he threatened vandalism on the car right in front of you, it would be a likely target for a sneak attack.


I care more about my dog, then the car. That will never happen . I have insurance on the car, and nothing could replace my dog.


To others, like I said, when my dh is repairing computeres or such, there is no way he could do that in a parking lot and the money he makes doing it helps to put food on the table so that isn't going to stop. I wish we were in a possition where we didn;t have to let people here, but we need the cash more. I;d love to keep them all away, but at this time, not possible. this is the first time we'd ever had trouble with it and we use craigslist a lot and have gotten a lot of free firewood, landscaping bricks, and lots of other stuff. Not once did anyone ever meet in a parking lot, that's not the norm around here. Most people are pretty friendly here. This guy obviously wasn't really from here though, he had a very thick accent...maybe polish or something like that....thought he could intimidate my husband to make him give the printer to him for free. Didn't like DH telling him to leave and then took the swing at him. I hope he thinks twice before trying that on people every again.


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

You need a stronger taser. One zap and that should have been enough to have him leave propmtly. No bricks, threats or anything else. Maybe you can get one with a larger voltage.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Glad you're are Ok. My Dh sold 2 Feeders (heavy Beef calfs) Saturday on CL. I told him many times ONLY Cash. Ofcourse he took a check. We'll be finding out soon here if it's OK. He knows better, heck he keeps trying to get me to sell my rabbits on CL- I don't want people here.


----------



## Daryll in NW FLA (May 10, 2002)

Around here the guy would have taken a dirt nap!


----------



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

We have sold video games on Craigslist for years and NEVER let anyone come to our house or go to theirs. People have been killed doing that. Yes, we have lost some sales when we insist on meeting people in parking lots (because they can't test it), but that is better than someone trying to attack us in a private home. When we buy games to resell, we also insist on a public meeting and have gotten a couple of things that didn't work over the years, but that's the price of safety. What if that nut had had a gun and instead of grabbing a brick, had grabbed the gun? Not worth $30. There's a lot of crazy people out there who will harm you, or come back later to rob your house, and they will kill your dog to do that.

ETA: McDonalds has wifi and electrical outlets in most booths, we have met people there so they can plug things in, and check wifi capability if applicable. Other places have this free as well, so maybe that's an option for you?


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

There was a man here in Minnesota a year or two ago that had advertised his car for sale and went with the people for a test ride. They murdered him and stole the car. I don't know if he had advertised it on craigslist or not, but sometimes things like this can happen.


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

I usually meet at the local Dunkin Donuts , thats one of the reason's I had to take less on the welder I just sold , $ 100 instead of the $ 140 I was asking , He couldn't test it . 
But since the wife picked it up at a yard sale for $ 25 , I am good . LOL
Bandit


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

7thswan said:


> Glad you're are Ok. My Dh sold 2 Feeders (heavy Beef calfs) Saturday on CL. I told him many times ONLY Cash. Ofcourse he took a check. We'll be finding out soon here if it's OK. .


We had a lady we knew for 30yrs from church give us a bad check for a dog one time. Of course we would never have repossessed the puppy from her family, but it took over 2mo to get paid for the puppy. So bad checks don't always just happen from strangers. It was a lesson learned though.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

Nickie, I am so sorry for your bad experience. It's hard to imagine someone acting like a horses patootie over a $30 item. *sheesh*

I'll probably get flamed for this. :flame:

The only time I have ever met in a public place for craigslist was when the people lived super far from me and meeting at a central location was easier for both parties.

Otherwise I have gone to plenty of peoples homes and have plenty come to mine. Have met many nice people that way.

My only bad experiences have been people who send idiotic emails or can't be bothered to show up or call/send a courtesy email to let me know.

DH's cousin LIVES on craigslist. He makes his entire living snatching up good deals and reselling them at a mark up. He spots the new posts within minutes of them going up and lunges. He buys and sells motorcycles, atv's and similar all on one cities craigs. I can't count the times he has gone to someones house or had someone come to his.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I think that is so scary too. Has your husband decided to make other arrangements now that this has happened? Maybe an arrangement with a church or something where he can use the outlet there but keep you all safe at home?


----------



## Zilli (Apr 1, 2012)

shannsmom said:


> We have sold video games on Craigslist for years and NEVER let anyone come to our house or go to theirs. People have been killed doing that. Yes, we have lost some sales when we insist on meeting people in parking lots (because they can't test it), but that is better than someone trying to attack us in a private home. When we buy games to resell, we also insist on a public meeting and have gotten a couple of things that didn't work over the years, but that's the price of safety. What if that nut had had a gun and instead of grabbing a brick, had grabbed the gun? Not worth $30. There's a lot of crazy people out there who will harm you, or come back later to rob your house, and they will kill your dog to do that.
> 
> *ETA: McDonalds has wifi and electrical outlets in most booths, we have met people there so they can plug things in, and check wifi capability if applicable.* Other places have this free as well, so maybe that's an option for you?


When we were looking for a laptop for my son, we met the guy at McDonald's and were able to do all the testing we needed to do.

There was an incident in my state a couple of years ago, where the people were selling some jewelry (a ring, I believe). The "buyers" came to the home and shot the guy dead in front of his wife and stole the ring.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Nickie, my son repairs computers also and he uses craigslist sometimes. He goes to their house to make the repairs but before he does, he gets their name and address and leaves that with his GF and texts me to let me know where he is. He lets the person know that in order to protect himself, that he leaves the name/address/phone number with his family.

Most of his is word of mouth though, and by referral. So far he has been ok and he tries to stick to the "safer" neighborhoods. He only takes cash or paypal/credit cards, no personal checks.

He makes a fair living doing that and also installs computer services for people who are not computer literate, like wireless routers, etc. He charges 25.00 per hour with a minimum of 25.00 to come out and limits his area so as not to lose money.

Maybe your DH can do the same and that will limit people coming to your house. DS will check out the computer, order the parts, and has the parts sent to the person's home. They call him when the box of parts arrives and he goes back out to complete the repair. 

Works well and at least we know where he is going to be. Oh and he is bonded/licensed as well so should anything happen, he has insurance to cover it and the people know he isn't a criminal.

Hope this helps.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

Nickie, how was everything last night? No encounters? Sleep ok?


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

Crazy...lots of nuts out there. Sounds like DH 'handled his business', as they say nowadays. Doubt you'll see that nut again but best to be on guard.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I want to know where I can get a good tazer!


----------



## jlxian (Feb 14, 2005)

This is why I hesitate to use list things on craigs list. Good grief. I'm glad you are safe.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

What a jerk!! Be careful!!


----------



## pumpkin (May 8, 2012)

Wow. That is really frightening. It may be difficult for your husband to find another drop off and pick up place for his computer repair business but I sure would advise not using your home anymore. Could he approach a business in town to act as a drop off point? Maybe pay them $5 for each drop? Or a church?


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

olivehill said:


> What's the point in having the dogs if you keep them locked up when their services are needed most? That dog can weigh as much as it wants, if you need it to protect you with more than looks and sound it's not going to do you a bit of good in the house.


The one we keep locked up is very insecure and is a bite hazzard. The one my daughter brings out is level headed and could easily pin someone if needed. If it came right down to it the one in the house could come THROUGH the door. She has before when a neighbor came in the yard to get eggs from my daughter. Knocked the sliding door right out of the frame. We keep the other on a leash to keep her from getting friendly with strangers.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Common Tator said:


> He was lucky it was your hubby and not mine. Mine is usually armed with something much deadlier than a tazer.


Yep, so is mine, but then so am I. 

I considered putting something up on Craigslist awhile back and DH said definitely not. Glad I didn't.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

terri9630 said:


> The one we keep locked up is very insecure and is a bite hazzard. The one my daughter brings out is level headed and could easily pin someone if needed. If it came right down to it the one in the house could come THROUGH the door. She has before when a neighbor came in the yard to get eggs from my daughter. Knocked the sliding door right out of the frame. We keep the other on a leash to keep her from getting friendly with strangers.


I trained our airedale to get excited and bark at a word cue(actually it was me growling low). She knew it to mean there's a groundhog in the yard- "go get it!!.." .but it came in handy to hold onto her collar and stand at a distance, with a large-big voiced dog dying to free herself of my grip, when unwanted solicitations or one creepy neighbor would show up. I'd say "I better stand back here with her!". They'd yell a few things over the dogs bark and leave :lock:

She's gone now and I miss her.

-scrt crk


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Good old Craigslist. Ugh...

Glad it turned out as well as it did for you guys.


----------



## rhaige9 (Oct 31, 2010)

Holy Carp!! Take care and be safe.


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

We learned our lesson a few years ago and so now we meet at a specified area with lots of folks around. We also hang out for a while in town so that they don't try to follow us home and even then take some interesting routes. No one needs to come to our home. I am glad you guys are ok and suspect the fool won't come back he was just trying to get something for nothing.


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

terri9630 said:


> When someone comes for a rabbit if I don't know them I schedule the visit for when my oldest is home. I have her bring one of the dogs out on a leash to "go potty" and it has never failed to freak people out. I have English Mastiffs and most people have never seen dogs that big. They always ask how big 'he' is and I tell them "that is the female and she is 175lbs. Our male is over 200 and is very territorial and my daughter can't hold him so he is in the house until you leave." we actually have 2 females about the same weight but people always leave quickly. The other female doesn't like being locked in the house and you can hear her bark/wine/howl from the rabbit barn and it really unnerves people thinking that a 200+lb dog wants out that bad.


WE have one of those dogs as well (part staffordshire and part boxer). I always said he would definately scare anyone off if it happened quickly but after he starts his little bunny hop...hi hi hi hi I'm so excited we have company act....it is over. No one is afraid anymore.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Well, he did come back. I wasn't home but DH was. Guess word gets around town pretty quick and since he runs a resteruant he didn't want what he'd done out there so he came back to try and appologize to DH. Came with food from his resturant too (like we'd be dumb enough to eat that...) I wasn't home when he'd come or I would of called the cops for sure, but DH tries to settle things "man to man" and just let the man talk before sending him on his way. Tossed the food though, who knows what kinda "revenge" someone could do to food.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Never heard of anyone around here having issues with Craigslist. Seems like everyone and there dog uses it around here. I don't invite people in my house, but then again there isn't a reason too when selling farm related stuff.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Years ago, when I was in business, 3 guys showed up wanting a Rottweiler puppy, and wanting to see my show girl.I took her outside, and she disliked them at once, circled them with her hackles up, then sat in frot of me with all teeth showing. I told them I had something on the stove and had to go in--when I opened the door, one took a step towards the door, and was met by the snarling teeth of my Doberman! I have no doubt my girls saved my life, cause 3 weeks later, the same men were arrested for beating a woman almost to death, and robbing her home.


----------



## Welshmom (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow, I'm glad DH had the tazer on him! What a freak!

I have gone to many places and had a few folks come here from CL. It's pretty hard to drag feed bins, cattle, pigs, etc. to a McDonalds. I've never had a problem or a bad check (knock on wood) and most everyone I've bought from has accepted my personal check. 

I'd certainly be freaked out by that incident, too. Perhaps some security measures like driveway alarms, etc. might help ease your nerves?


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

No tazer's here... 

only brass and lead, and a backhoe...


----------



## bluetogreens (May 31, 2010)

I try to only meet folks in public places during daylight hours, as i do more business on Armslist than on craigslist. But goats milk has to be sold "on farm" as well as some of the heavier things we have sold here. I always make sure its daylight hours and I am either a. in my AF uniform, or b. have an incidental flash of my cc weapon.


----------



## ntjpm (Sep 1, 2008)

This happened not far from me. 
Craigslist Robbery: Craigslist Ad Leads To Home Invasion Robbery In Lake Stevens - KCPQ

And then there is this one just a little further away. (Craiglist Killers) 
As police hunt Craigslist killers, community mourns | Local & Regional | Seattle News, Weather, Sports, Breaking News | KOMO News

It can and does happen, we only meet people on neutral territory. The one time we didn't was when i had a bunch of free stuff. I just left them on my porch and told them people who contacted me our address and where to find them. Next day while walking my property I discovered that one of our Go Karts had been stolen. Seems someone saw something they liked while here and came back and took it. It is beyond me why we deiced to give our trust to those we don't know. It won't happen again here I promise you that. 

Tracy in WA


----------



## Zilli (Apr 1, 2012)

That second link you posted is the incident I referred to in a previous post.

I wasn't aware of the flat screen t.v. incident.

I can understand when you're selling something too big to move around - large appliances, or even large farm animals. In those cases, you're probably just going to have to take the chance but certainly take every precaution in doing so, like making sure you're not alone and whatever other precaution you feel is appropriate.

And if you're answering an ad and need to go to the seller's house, never, ever go alone. And, better yet, besides taking someone, I would make sure a third party also has the address of where you will be.

For small items or animals, I don't know why anyone would risk it.

Another precaution that I take is to never give out my home phone number. I use the anonymous e-mail option for any ad I place. And then, the day the transaction is scheduled to take place, I will give the buyer my cell phone number, in case they're going to be late or have to cancel. But, even then, by the time we get that close to the transaction, we've e-mailed back and forth enough times that I feel ok giving out my cell number. I never give it out at the beginning of the "relationship."


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Rent a storage unit for $35 a month, and have your husband meet people there. Safety is so much more important than the slight extra cost.


----------



## Bettacreek (May 19, 2012)

That's crazy! I can't believe someone would even attempt something like that! Ugh. People. 

As for CL, I guess we have a good area. I've sold out of my home on a regular basis and various things and have never had a problem. Where we're living now, I feel extra safe. We live at the state prison and actually have patrol come through every few hours, plus the watch towers. Ironically, before I ever even imagined that I'd be living here, this prison was always my "safety place"... You know, if someone ever freaks you out by following you when you're driving, drive to a safe place? Yup, this was it for years, because of the watch towers, I knew I'd be safe from a "predator", and now I live here, lol.


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

I have no problems with craigslist... sold dozens of items, bought even more. I've only met, or been asked to meet, in public once. 

There are a lot of good tips here on situational awareness... something I think a lot of people overlook in their day to day lives. 

and I second the idea that a tazer should leave the guy incapacitated for a few minutes.. he shouldn't be getting back up to get a brick.


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

NickieL said:


> Well, he did come back. I wasn't home but DH was. Guess word gets around town pretty quick and since he runs a resteruant he didn't want what he'd done out there so he came back to try and appologize to DH. Came with food from his resturant too (like we'd be dumb enough to eat that...) I wasn't home when he'd come or I would of called the cops for sure, but DH tries to settle things "man to man" and just let the man talk before sending him on his way. Tossed the food though, who knows what kinda "revenge" someone could do to food.


How owns a restaurant? Really? I can't imagine how a person like that could be successful as a business owner. Good idea - tossing the food.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Thankful that you & husband were not physically injured. I grew up with violence & know how these episodes work on your nerves.


----------

